#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Provedor wireless e IP verdadeiro

## WEbj

Gostaria de montar um servidor wireless na minha cidade, mas não tem muitos conhecimetos nesta area, qual sera o custo +- para montar este sistema para ums 20 usuarios. A por favor me ajudem, ande eu consiguo um IP verdadeiro por um custo mais em conta.

----------


## garupeiro

a questao do ip na embratel, mas vc pode compra uma conexão do Speedy se tiver na sua cidade e compartilhar o sinal via wireless acho q no inico seria o ideal pos vc nao teria um gasto muito alto com equipamentos e uma conexao dedicada!!!!!

----------


## rafaelpazcolles

Cara, rádio é uma questão complicada, ou tu investe e faz algo proficional, ou os ADSL nao te dão abertura de mercado.

----------


## Piracikbano

> Gostaria de montar um servidor wireless na minha cidade, mas não tem muitos conhecimetos nesta area, qual sera o custo +- para montar este sistema para ums 20 usuarios. A por favor me ajudem, ande eu consiguo um IP verdadeiro por um custo mais em conta.


Bom, prá vc servir seus cliente com Ip real vc tem que contratar um link de dados de uma operadora de telefone. Varia mto os preços em relação a velocidade e região. Conseguir um preço mais em conta nos Ip's válidos é difícil. Se tiver serviço de ADSL na região, tem que montar um negócio decente, com boa velocidade, isso prá vc concorrer legal com a bomba da ADSL. 
Em relação aos aparelhos, vc vai ter um custo de mais ou menos uns R$ 20.000,00.

----------


## Pedro0278

R$ 20.000,00??? 8O 8O 

Esse provedor é pra grã-finos?

Com R$ 10.000,00 vc monta um provedor decente e econômico sem fugir a qualidade, os clientes é que irão comprar os equipamentos de uso deles, vc tem que ter no máximo uns 5 kits para pronta entrega e o resto so com pedidos mesmo.

----------


## IKE

Eu trampo num provedor wireless aki e nao eh uma bixo d 7 kbcas, vc vai precisa:
Servidor Linux com scripts iptables, htb e dhcpd
1 Acess Point - Ponto d acesso (HUB wireless)
3 Antenas soh pra comeca manter uma conversa servidor/ap decente, com backbone e tals
1 Antena OMNI q distribui sinal pros clientes
------
Cliente:
Placa Wireless
Cabo RGC 23 se nao me engano
Conectores pro cabo e uma antena
------
Quanto a seu provedor, arruma um speedy 600k q da sussa no comeco, up e down 600k neh =p
no meu trampo era assim ateh um tempo atras, tinhamos 150 cliente com 3 links 512k up e down, 1 da vivax e 2 speedy agora trocamo pra 2mb direto ca embratel, desde q bem configurados nao tem problema nenhum.
------
Agora quanto ao custo:
Acess Point modelo SENAO (40/50 clientes) - unico q nao sei o custo mas eh esse modelo -> http://www.senao.com.tw/english/prod...2&proid=000064
Kit Wireless para clientes: por volta d R$300 incluindo placa d rede sem fio, cabo, conector e etc.
P2 233Mhz com 32d ram, CL 10 pq eh mais facil d mexe, isso vc deve t sobrando em kza AOSEPOASE
Linux modo texto ae e gg.

----------


## Pedro0278

:Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  COVEIRO :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  COVEIRO :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  COVEIRO :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  COVEIRO :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  COVEIRO :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  COVEIRO :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## Bruno

fera tu vai gastar uns 10 mil em equipamento 


sobre o link tem uma empresa a impsat ela é boa

----------


## lacierdias

qnto vc tem para gastar e que cidade vc está....

----------


## ruyneto

Pessoal nem com os 20 mil coveiros que o cara pos ninguem percebeu que o post era de novembro??

falows

----------

